# Events in PA!



## roc0487 (Jul 7, 2008)

Pit People,

I live near Pitt. PA and I was wondering if anyone wanted to get together in a center location and BBQ with the dogs? Let me know if you're interested!


Mike and Primo


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

ME! I don't live in PA though...or anywhere close
How come nothing happens out by me


----------



## woodpro1102 (Oct 20, 2007)

Because you need to move to the east coast? Id love to but I was in Pa for the 4th and thats enough for me for a while.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

no thanks, lived in DC for two years, that was enough.


----------



## woodpro1102 (Oct 20, 2007)

Probably because DC sucks? Ok I agree, I would rather live out in the country with my dogs than stay in RI.


----------



## roc0487 (Jul 7, 2008)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Stan B (Sep 9, 2008)

*events wanted in PA*

:clap:im from near lancaster, pa my email is [email protected] hit me back i know alot of dogmen/women that would love to get together with others in our breed. theres actually not enough of events/gatherings.


----------



## Stan B (Sep 9, 2008)

*need help with show dog*

im from PA and i am raising a dog i bought game bred, to be in conformation shows. I need help with how to stack and maybe some feeding and exercising tips. I keep him in good shape and i am going to enter him in the October show in NJ, mainly to get to know some folks but i would like to give myself the best chance i can to win. My boy will be 7 months at the time of show, currently he is exactly 6 months and weighs a lean 42lbs. Can anyone out there help me. I plan to make this upcoming show the start of my show career. Im just a dogman who needs some help.


----------

